# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΟΤΕΤV ΕΙΔΩΛΟ ΣΚΙΑ

## OBIVAN1

Γεια σας φιλοι
 προσφατα αλλαξα την δορυφ κεραια που εβλεπα otetv απο 60cm σε 80cm. χρησιμοποιησα το 10χρονο παλιο LNB που ηταν στο 60αρι πιατο.   ολα καλα στην ληψη αλλα παρατηρησα στα καναλια που δεν ειναι HD κανει ενα ειδωλο η μια Σκιά στην εικονα  πιο εμφανες ειναι στις ασπρομαυρες ελληνικες ταινιες .Δεν ξερω αν διακρινεται στην φωτογραφια . η ΣΤΑΘΜΗ σηματος ειναι ok . 80% ισχυς 100% ποιοτητα
 Μπορει να διορθωθει? Η αλλαγη LNB?IMG_20190611_115809.jpg

----------


## her

Δεν έχει σχέση το κάτοπτρο ή το lnb.
Είναι καθαρά το πρόβλημα ανάμεσα στον αποκωδικοποιητή και στην τηλεόραση

----------


## OBIVAN1

> Δεν έχει σχέση το κάτοπτρο ή το lnb.
> Είναι καθαρά το πρόβλημα ανάμεσα στον αποκωδικοποιητή και στην τηλεόραση


Δεν θυμαμαι να το εκανε με το 60αρι

----------

